

The PC will never die - mkr-hn
http://bitoftech.mkronline.com/2011/08/24/the-pc-will-never-die/

======
rbanffy
I think the point is that local storage is dying.

A couple years ago, my working documents existed as files on a server and my
e-mails were copied from the POP3 server to a local archive. Now they exist on
servers that live in data-centers far from me.

~~~
mkr-hn
I think you nailed it. We've been watching it happen for a while as browsers
and web apps matured, but it's only in the last few years that the declining
importance of local storage seemed so real.

I actually can't think of a single thing I do on my laptop that depends on
local storage. I even sync my Simcity 4 cities to a cloud service.

~~~
rbanffy
In 2007 or so I got my work laptop stolen. All I lost were a couple changes in
the code I was working on I made during a meeting with the client. After
filing the police report, I dug out my old laptop, reinstalled it and checked
the code out of my repo. The next day I was able to continue more or less from
where I left off.

